# SRCA GP Indoor Carpet Raceway Somerset PA 15501



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Somerset Radio Control Assoication's(SRCA) Indoor Carpet Raceway Located in the Georgiain Place Mall is Scheduled to Open in September.

It will feature a 180ft Carpet Oval and Road Coarse.

Schedule will be worked out soon.

http://www.two2cool.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=152

Here is a Link to the Mall where it is located, and the unit Number is #609

http://www.georgianplace.net/retail_...directory.html

The Mall Features, A Inn, Resturant and Cocktail Bar. LOL


----------

